# JComboBox.setEnabled(false)



## voidmain (18. Jul 2006)

Servus.

Wenn ich eine combobox mit setEnabled(false) auf disabled stelle, wird der Text ja extrem schattiert dargestellt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Schriffarbe in einer selbst definierten, anderen Farbe darstellen zu lassen als dieses extrem verblasste?


----------



## foobar (18. Jul 2006)

Entweder du setzt die Combobox auf editable(false) oder du änderst die Schriftfarbe nach dem setEnabled(false) so wie du es gerne haben willst.


----------



## André Uhres (19. Jul 2006)

voidmain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Wenn ich eine combobox mit setEnabled(false) auf disabled stelle, wird der Text ja extrem schattiert dargestellt..


"Disabled" ist eben "disabled", und das sollte auch erkennbar sein.
Wenn der Text dann immer noch wichtig für dich ist, dann stimmt imho etwas nicht mit dem allgemeinen Design deiner GUI.


----------



## voidmain (19. Jul 2006)

das stimmt schon alles mit dem design...

die comboboxen dürfen erst nach betätigung eines buttons enabled sein, damit die werte erst dann verändert werden dürfen. ist anforderung vom kunden und auch sinnvoll.


thx @ foobar
(konstruktive aussagen sind mir immer lieber als falsche mutmaßungen)


----------



## André Uhres (19. Jul 2006)

voidmain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..die comboboxen dürfen erst nach betätigung eines buttons _enabled _sein, damit die _werte erst dann verändert werden dürfen_..


"enabled" ist ja auch was anderes als "werte verändern dürfen" (siehe Beitrag von foobar).
(klare Aussagen sind mir immer lieber als vage Vorstellungen)


----------

